# Tattoos....



## Nightfearz (23/9/14)

How many of the vapers on this forum is inked... post some pics of your art here (but let's keep it clean...)


----------



## BumbleBee (23/9/14)

I have some

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nightfearz (23/9/14)

I still wanna replace this.



with this...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (23/9/14)

Many here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/the-face-and-or-tattoo-behind-the-post.741/


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/9/14)

Yeap I is inked  My tats are on the thread andre posted  

I want another one though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (23/9/14)

lol, I was just looking for that thread 

Ink starts on this page  ... http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/the-face-and-or-tattoo-behind-the-post.741/page-21

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rvdwesth (25/9/14)

I am also in that category - 2 spots of ink.... 3rd in planing.

Some Tribal thing on the back and a tiger on my arm shoulder and back


----------



## Andre (25/9/14)

rvdwesth said:


> I am also in that category - 2 spots of ink.... 3rd in planing.
> 
> Some Tribal thing on the back and a tiger on my arm shoulder and back


Pictures or it did not happen. In this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/the-face-and-or-tattoo-behind-the-post.741/page-21


----------



## rvdwesth (25/9/14)

Andre said:


> Pictures or it did not happen. In this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/the-face-and-or-tattoo-behind-the-post.741/page-21


 
I will .... when I get home... people already think I'm weird, imagine what would happen if I take my shirt off and take pics of myself!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RoSsIkId (25/9/14)

Went on honeymoon to cape town and came back with new ink.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## elvin119 (26/9/14)

I want another one or two 

Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk


----------



## RoSsIkId (26/9/14)

Will post a pic once its healed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (16/1/18)

Staying true to the username, my first which will be a part of a half sleeve cartoon collage soon. 

This was my "F you I'm 18 now tattoo" colour still holding up 8 years down the line. If you think it sucks that's cool. Just don't make fun of my pasty skin

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta (16/1/18)

Spyro said:


> Staying true to the username, my first which will be a part of a half sleeve cartoon collage soon.
> 
> This was my "F you I'm 18 now tattoo" colour still holding up 8 years down the line. If you think it sucks that's cool. Just don't make fun of my pasty skin
> View attachment 119297


The tattoo is amazing, but why are you so pale? IT person?

I totes didn't read your post, just looked at the pretty picture.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (16/1/18)

ai here we go

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (16/1/18)

this is the most important one of them all

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro (16/1/18)

@Moerse Rooikat , what fishies do you breed?

@Stosta You just had to hey XD
Mum is from England. Dad was a ginger. I do tan but I get frekkles so it's sort of a lame trade-off. Plus its the under side of my arm.


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (16/1/18)

Spyro said:


> @Moerse Rooikat , what fishies do you breed?
> 
> @Stosta You just had to hey XD
> Mum is from England. Dad was a ginger. I do tan but I get frekkles so it's sort of a lame trade-off. Plus its the under side of my arm.


fresh water shrimps

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (16/1/18)

Spyro said:


> @Moerse Rooikat , what fishies do you breed?
> 
> @Stosta You just had to hey XD
> Mum is from England. Dad was a ginger. I do tan but I get frekkles so it's sort of a lame trade-off. Plus its the under side of my arm.


Haha! Those are terrible excuses!

I'll try take some pics at some point soon of my tattoos. Then you can marvel at the mixture of pale AND hairy skin!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Spyro (16/1/18)

That's epic! Love me a fresh water shrimp. Do you post them?  @Moerse Rooikat 



Stosta said:


> Haha! Those are terrible excuses!
> 
> I'll try take some pics at some point soon of my tattoos. Then you can marvel at the mixture of pale AND hairy skin!




Great stuff! In all honesty they are crappy excuses. I should get into the sun more


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (16/1/18)

@Spyro yes was a big breeder posted 100 a week to jhb
now just keep same fore me and friends

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro (16/1/18)

@Moerse Rooikat nice man!

https://www.google.com/search?hl=en-GB&ie=UTF-8&source=android-browser&q=man+gets+neitered+tattoo


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (16/1/18)

Spyro said:


> @Moerse Rooikat nice man!
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?hl=en-GB&ie=UTF-8&source=android-browser&q=man+gets+neitered+tattoo


lol


----------



## Vape_N8th (17/1/18)

Tattoo Thread yaaaaay !!,

Here are three of my most recent ones , I have 13 in total

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (20/1/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> fresh water shrimps



My buddy got a shrimp with a 2nd hand tank he bought.





O yes i forgot to mention he bought the tank for a red ear slider i gave to him and he thought they would be best friends.




I guess not 
I have more graphic pics of nature taking course, but just to not upset sensitive viewers i rather not post them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (22/1/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> My buddy got a shrimp with a 2nd hand tank he bought.
> 
> View attachment 119690
> 
> ...


Don't **** with a squirtle!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## DrDodge (22/1/18)

Spyro said:


> Staying true to the username, my first which will be a part of a half sleeve cartoon collage soon.
> 
> This was my "F you I'm 18 now tattoo" colour still holding up 8 years down the line. If you think it sucks that's cool. Just don't make fun of my pasty skin
> View attachment 119297


haha Mr. Burger! you made me laugh!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (22/1/18)

DrDodge said:


> haha Mr. Burger! you made me laugh!



Funny how tattoos make you instantly identifiable. Just like a vape settup  Mr. Klug

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DrDodge (22/1/18)

Spyro said:


> Funny how tattoos make you instantly identifiable. Just like a vape settup  Mr. Klug


Touche! haha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spyro (22/1/18)

@DrDodge We're waiting for photos of your tattoos now


----------



## Steyn777 (17/2/18)



Reactions: Like 3


----------

